# 1.8t i stripped o2j filler/check plug



## j7balla7j (Sep 21, 2010)

is there anywhere else i can add gear oil from i stripped my filler/check plug my trans is completely empty


----------



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

Common mistake haha always make sure you can get fill plug out first... But how in heck did you strip the 17mm allen key fill plug, thats a bitch of a plug to strip under normal removal?? Only other option I can recommend I have seen done in the past for customer cars if stripped is take a chizzel a tiny bit bigger then the striped hole and VERY gently hammer it in and then grab handle with vice grips as tight as possible and try to back it off. Before hand spray some rust check or what ever penetrating fluid you have on hand... If your lucky and some times the factory used a bit to long of a fill plug and the threads come out about half and inch like on some transmission just grab that with a set of wide mouth pliers or vice grips and twist off carefully... Best of luck!


----------

